# Long Trip No Tip



## Arvin skri (Mar 12, 2018)

Took a paxhole to Bainbridge, NY from midtown, trip was 165 miles, 3 hours and 27minutes ride. Guess how much did he Tip?
Oh Btw it was raining cats and dogs, dude had a nice 3hour nap.


----------



## 5spdturbo (Jan 15, 2019)

Bainbridge!? Middle of no-where too....did you get any rides on the way back?


----------



## Arvin skri (Mar 12, 2018)

I put up a destination, and it was same 3 and half hour ride back to city. Did not get any ping coming back.


----------



## 5spdturbo (Jan 15, 2019)

When I get a ride to NYC from upstate I make a (wild) night of it...

Can't really make a wild night of it in Bainbridge N.Y...

Hoping a tip shows up for you!


----------



## Arvin skri (Mar 12, 2018)

I wish, but this ride was couple of months ago lol. So I know no tips whatsoever


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Long trips are expensive so I think PAX are less likely to tip. I find when they are in a hurry or it is an emergency they tend to tip better on long trips. The planned long trips not so much.


----------



## BikingBob (May 29, 2018)

@FLKeys what I was going to say. The passenger is charged so much money that at that point they think you're doing well for yourself. If you paid $275-300 for a trip - you'd expect your driver to make $200 right? We know we don't make that - the passenger doesn't.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

BikingBob said:


> @FLKeys what I was going to say. The passenger is charged so much money that at that point they think you're doing well for yourself. If you paid $275-300 for a trip - you'd expect your driver to make $200 right? We know we don't make that - the passenger doesn't.


I do have some PAX that ask what the UBER Fees are, they are always shocked to hear how much they take.


----------



## cumonohito (Feb 13, 2018)

I would have requested some gas money upfront, as there might not be a chance to get a return trip back. Maybe $50 or so, and an extra $10 for lunch/snack.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Don't do a trip that you are not happy with the compensation of. If you are hoping for a tip to make all right than you will often be disappointed.


----------



## cumonohito (Feb 13, 2018)

Uberfunitis said:


> Don't do a trip that you are not happy with the compensation of. If you are hoping for a tip to make all right than you will often be disappointed.


This is key, work for a tip, but never expect it.


----------

